# Why does this still occur...



## KingJust (Sep 19, 2008)

Man Wants Kidney Back

Mind you, him wanting his kidney back is a little outlandish, but read the comments left by people. He gave his kidney to his wife to save her life. She then cheats on him. Then get this, he is the one being called names... WTF. Hello stupid people, she destroyed the family after he gave an organ to save her life. This is liked an F'ed up previewing of 7-pounds!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

wow that just puts a whole new twist on things doesnt it.


----------

